# Welcher Weg von hier bis an die Mosel?



## chris_f (23. Februar 2007)

Welchen Weg schlage ich ein, wenn ich von Kruft aus gemütlich (Freundin hat n Trekking oder sowas, hab sie noch nich lang) zur Mosel runter will? 
Erst nach Mayen, von da über die alte Bahntrasse bis Kerben und da den Abzweig nach Kobern? 
Oder gibts was direkteres?


----------



## pfohlenrolle (23. Februar 2007)

Ganz heißer Tip: Lass es ruhig angehen wenn du möchtest, daß deine Freundin irgendwann mal engagiert Mtb fährt. Sonst wird sie dich verfluchen und schon während der Tour nur meckern und danach nur noch widerwillig ein Rad in deiner Gegenwart besteigen.  

Musste das auch durchmachen, mittlerweile ist Laura aber mit Spass dabei und auch schon Trail-proofed   (Alpen, Koblenzer Trails Königsbacher etc.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (24. Februar 2007)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Der direkte Weg ist über Ochtendung nach Kobern runter zur Mosel leider!
> Das was du vor hast evt. Freundin ohne training Fahrzeit mind. 4 Std und locker 60 km. Danach gibts dann ärger weil das Mädel wohl nicht so gut mit dem Sattel kann    .
> Dein Vorschlag sehe ich als Umweg wenn fahr den Radweg bis Münstermaifeld da runter zur Mosel und in Kobern wieder hoch ist zwar heftig den Hügel hoch aber wer leiden will.
> 
> Fahr von Kruft duch die Felder bis Mayen und den Radweg zurück über Ochtendung ich glaube zum Austesten der Leidensfähigkeit deiner Flamme wirds ausreichen.



der Münstermaifelder Radweg oder wie der heißt geht bis Polch glaube ich... das ist doch der Radweg mit den Tunnels in der nähe von Hausen oder?? der fährt sich wirklich super gut und die Tunnels sind auch mal was anderes  (kann aber auch sein das ich da was durcheinander bringe  )


----------



## moselmtb (25. Februar 2007)

Hi, würde auch erst einmal antesten, was deine neue flamme so konditionell drauf hat. meine hausstrecke ist dieblich, hatzenport, schrumpftal (sehr schön), münstermaifeld, radweg über polch bis kerben. von da landstraße nach minkelfeld, lonnig und dann kobern. diese strecke hat 50km.

von kruft aus kommen da bestimmt noch 15 km dazu. fahrt doch mit dem auto nach ochtendung und von da aus richtung polch o. mayen und übt erst einmal.

viel spaß beim ausprobieren


----------



## chris_f (26. Februar 2007)

Och, Sie ist schon recht leistungswillig, bzw. wenn sie was anfängt, macht sie es auch zuende. Sind neulich die Bahntrasse Ochtendung-Mayen gefahren. Ich mim Rad, und sie mit Inlinern! Ja, wenn sie sagt, sie fährt oft und gerne Rollschuh.... Wusste ja nicht, dass es bislang immer nur so n halbes Stündchen in der Gegend rum war  . Aber sie hat durchgehalten, nur den Rückweg wollte sie nicht mehr. Sind dann von Mayen nach Kruft und haben den Wagen später geholt. 

Am Freitag brachte sie dann ihr Rad mit, welches wohl noch nie wirklich gut war, und auch schon paar Jährchen ohne jegliche Pflege auf dem Buckel hat. Nachdem ich mal n Stündchen dran gewerkelt hab, fuhr es auch wieder. Also sofern ich sie dauerhaft fürs Radeln begeistern kann, muss ein neues her   

Spätestens Sonntag wurde ich hibbelig und wollte fahren. Sind dann erst mal gemütlich bis Plaidt, wo sie sich dann entscheiden konnte, Andernach etc. oder Ochtendung und Bahntrasse. Trotz "da wäre dann aber ne ordentliche Steigung dabei" (sie hat wohl "kleine Steigung" verstanden) entschied sie sich dann für Ochtendung. Also von Saffig aus über den Berg  . Kaum geschoben, Respekt!  

Kaum auf der schönen Bahntrasse kam das schlechte Wetter. Regen, klatschnass, kalt, düster. Drum hab ich in Polch gesagt, Schluss, wir lassen uns abholen. Immerhin wurde verlautet, dass es mim Rad ja wesentlich mehr Spaß machen würde. Hoffentlich bleibt das so  

Und hoffentlich kann ich sie auch für etwas Off-Road begeistern, kauft se sich n schönes MTB und gut is...


----------



## chris_f (26. Februar 2007)

Ich dachte an eine gemütliche Rundfahrt, von hier an die Mosel, dann nach Koblenz, am Rhein zurück nach Weißenthurm und von da wieder hierher. 

Gäbe es denn radfähige Wege (keine Autostraße, meinetwegen Feldweg) über Ochtendung nach Kobern?


----------



## chris_f (27. Februar 2007)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Ja links an den Bahngleisen vorbei (nicht auf der Bundesstraße) gibts einen Radweg...



Bahngleise... links...  also der Straße "am Bahnhof" noch weiter durch folgen, und dann findet sich das?


----------



## eifeljeti (27. Februar 2007)

Hallo Chris!
Also wenn du mit deiner Flamme eine Rundtour von Kruft an die Mosel und zurück machen willst, dann würde ich nicht über Koblenz fahren. Das Stück von Koblenz bis nach Weißenturm ist nicht so besonders  interessant. Meine Feierabendrunde mit dem RR fahre ich häufig von Plaidt aus über Ochtendung nach Kobern. Dann die Mosel hoch bis Hatzenport, dort rechts ab durch's Schrumpfbachtal (sehr schön) nach Münstermaifeld. Dort kann man dann auf die Bahnlinie nach Polch und Ochtendung und von da aus wieder nach Plaidt. Sind so um die 60km. Ich würde dir auch empfehlen zuerst nach Kobern zu fahren, da du dann nicht die doch ganz ordentliche Steigung hochfahren musst. Das Schrumpfbachtal steigt  sehr moderat an. Nur das letzte Stück hoch nach Münstermaifeld ist ein wenig steiler, aber alles gut fahrbar ( auch für einen Untrainierten )
Viel Spaß beim austesten


----------



## chris_f (27. Februar 2007)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> So Google machts möglich



ööhm, nein. ich meinte, wo startet der Radweg in Ochtendung?

Auch da am Bahnhof?


----------



## eifeljeti (27. Februar 2007)

@ Chris

Von Ochtendung aus gibt es keinen direkten Radweg nach Kobern. Du hast nur die Wahl zwischen kreuz und quer über Feldwege oder über die Straße nach Kobern


----------



## chris_f (27. Februar 2007)

Achso... na dann kann man ja gleich mim Bus nach Kobern fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

